# Jesus loves me.



## pizzakid

I'm just wondering, what is the Hungarian translation of this phrase?


----------



## Abendstern

Jézus szeret engem.


----------



## Zsanna

Abendstern has given the normal form.

There is a "popular" form, too: Szeret engem a Jézuska. 

Indeed there are several forms, if you count the different shades/possibilities expressed by a variation of the word order. (E.g. A Jézuska szeret engem./ Engem szeret a Jézuska. etc.)


----------



## Abendstern

I've never heard those forms you mentioned used, although I can imagine them in small kids' prayers or songs. Still, I don't think they are in common usage.


----------



## Zsanna

I agree. 
However, the popular form seemed to me more likely to be heard (sounds more familiar) because it could be used (at least before the changes) jokingly when you got lucky. (Although maybe mainly in special strata of society and/or especially in the countryside...)


----------

